# ING me vende unas burras



## HaCHa (2 May 2009)

Me llaman de ING Direct para decirme que me pase por la oficina que han abierto en mi ciudad. Me planto allí para pedirles un depósito en el cara a cara, a ver si me dan algo mejor que lo que ofrece su web, y me encuentro con una moza que se pone a venderme productos de ING NN.

Podéis echarles un vistazo a los productos que tratan de colocar en el web de la matriz:
ING Nationale-Nederlanden Seguros de Vida,Inversión,Ahorro,Pensiones

En concreto, la tipa, tras mostrarme yo totalmente escéptico con todo, me ha ofrecido el fondo de inversión Generación F Único.
Inversión Garantizada - Generación F Único
Puedo sujetarlo a renta fija y está garantizado a 20 años, al 150%. Rescatas la pasta cuando te plazca al valor que tenga en su momento, y si aguantas las dos décadas como un campeón, te llevas el 150% de lo invertido.

Yo le he dicho que me lo pensaré, pero que "20 años me parece que son menos de lo que falta para que volvamos al siglo XIX". Me ha puesto una cara muy rara.

Tonces me ha tratado de colocar un plan de ahorro, también vinculado a fondos que puedo poner a renta fija. No tienen garantía alguna, pero ofrecen total disponibilidad sin penalización, las aportaciones son flexibles, pagan pocas comisiones, no son embargables, la fiscalidad es buena (18% plusvalías), no tienen fecha de vencimiento, están diversificados e incorporan coberturas por fallecimiento.

Lo único que me atrae es eso de que son "inembargables". ¿Significa que no me los pueden tocar ni en caso de corralito? No me he atrevido a preguntárselo por si me tiraban de allí.

No sé, no creo que le contrate nada de todo eso. Yo sólo quería un depósito a corto plazo más majo que el que me da ibanesto y ellos se ponen a ofrecerme fondos. En fin. ¿Cómo lo veís? ¿Os gusta algo de lo que venden? ¿Es todo un timo, o puedo sacar algo de ahí?

Gracias por anticipado, hamijos.


----------



## fmc (2 May 2009)

ufff, cuidadín, que a mis suegros le colocaron un segurfondo y es una puñetera basura... la comercial le aseguró que estaba todo garantizado, y se lo puso todo muy bonito, y resulta que ha perdido ya un 30% de lo que metieron y si lo quiere rescatar pierde otro tanto :

Menos mal que metieron poca cantidad (y bloquearon las cuotas mensuales cuando lo vi) porque menuda pirata la comercial :


----------



## Deudor (3 May 2009)

Soy usuario de ING desde el 2000.
Pero no me casaría con ellos para 20 años.


----------



## bullish consensus (3 May 2009)

guarras trajeadas con cantos de sirena.


----------



## Furby (3 May 2009)

Yo diría que en España todavía existe una cierta confusión entre ING e ING Direct, particularmente a nivel de oficinas y productos.

Cambiando de tema, en banca online prometía mucho Inversis Banco pero parece ser que últimamente ha perdido mucho fuelle la cosa :

Saludos


----------



## elnida (4 May 2009)

hola, te contaré cómo lo veo independientemente de la salud que pueda tener ing dentro de 20 años, de la que por supuesto no tengo ni idea. 

El tener productos ligados a renta fija no lo considero ahora mismo una buena opción, al menos en las principales monedas, puesto que los intereses ahora están muy bajos y en un plazo de tiempo largo lo razonable será que estén así o más altos, pero no más bajos, por lo que el valor del fondo de renta fija bajará, al ir su rentabilidad a la inversa de la rentabilidad del dinero. 

En cuanto al fondo garantizado al 150% en 20 años, echando cuentas gordas y quitando ya impuestos, sale aproximadamente a un 2,6% anual de interés. Ahora mismo estaría bien, pero en 20 años, no sé, casi se convierte en un problema más filosófico que otra cosa, en el sentido de aventurar cómo estará el nivel de vida dentro de 20 años, pero viendo como pasan los tiempos , no parece gran cosa.

Por lo que entiendo, este fondo va ligado a renta variable internacional (mirado en la web donde por cierto dicen hasta 175% lo cual estaría mejor , pero supongo dependerá de la pasta).Otra opción es meter aquí parte de los ahorros y jugársela a bolsa donde si el sistema capitalista resurge tendrás el 50% antes de los 20 años a poco que lo gestionen. Obviamente si esto sucede, te enteras un poco y tal, no será difícil que tú mismo ganes ese dinero por tu cuenta en bolsa (ciclo alcista).

Bueno creo que estoy liando mucho la cosa. Mi opinión, que es un ciclo de tiempo excesivamente elevado. Viendo el 2.6 % quizá habría que mirar más opciones a menos tiempo y getionar la pasta año a año, para tener menor incertidumbre

Salu2


----------



## Furby (5 May 2009)

Sí, 2,6% es muy poco.

De hecho, las obligaciones del Estado Español, están ahora mismo así:

10 años: 4,064%
15 años: 4,517%
30 años: 4,738%

Vamos, que antes de ir a ese fondo garantizado a 20 años, métete en obligaciones a 15 años del Tesoro...

Saludos


----------



## Blackbird (5 May 2009)

Yo acabé hasta las narices de ser discriminado por ING por ser un cliente fiel. Total, acabé abriendo una cuenta en otro banco y llevandome toda la pasta. Cuando me hagan ofertas por incremento de saldo, me pensaré si volver a traer la pasta.


----------



## CaCO3 (5 May 2009)

El 50% de intereses en 20 años a mí me da un poco más del 2% TAE (2,048%). Nada de 2,6%.


----------



## explorador (5 May 2009)

Tener en cuenta que Ing Direct es un banco online y ING NN es una aseguradora y no cualquiera, si no la aseguradora que más ha robado a sus clientes, donde sus comerciales optienen comisiones por captación, superiores a los beneficios de los productos que ofrecen a sus clientes.

Son varios los casos que se han dado últimamente en España, de oficinas de Ing NN, son franquicias, en las que sus responsables se han fugado con el dinero de los clientes, Gijón es un ejemplo, pero no el único.


----------



## HaCHa (5 May 2009)

explorador dijo:


> Tener en cuenta que Ing Direct es un banco online y ING NN es una aseguradora y no cualquiera, si no la aseguradora que más ha robado a sus clientes, donde sus comerciales optienen comisiones por captación, superiores a los beneficios de los productos que ofrecen a sus clientes.
> 
> Son varios los casos que se han dado últimamente en España, de oficinas de Ing NN, son franquicias, en las que sus responsables se han fugado con el dinero de los clientes, Gijón es un ejemplo, pero no el único.



Nas.
¿Tienes link de eso?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (5 May 2009)

ing direct solo tiene dos oficinas en españa, una en madrid y otra en barcelona, el resto son oficinas de seguros, probablemente franquicias, así que no hay que confundirlas, esas oficinas no tienen nada que ver con el banco.


----------



## explorador (5 May 2009)

HaCHa dijo:


> Nas.
> ¿Tienes link de eso?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-estafan-1-millon-de-euros-sus-clientes.html

en este foro ya se habia tratado el tema de la estafa de ING NN, en google puedes ver más noticias relacionadas con este tema


----------



## fmc (5 May 2009)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> ing direct solo tiene dos oficinas en españa, una en madrid y otra en barcelona, el resto son oficinas de seguros, probablemente franquicias, así que no hay que confundirlas, esas oficinas no tienen nada que ver con el banco.



Yo, al menos, no las confundo.... la que engañó a mis suegros es una comercial de ING-NN... en ING-direct tengo la cuenta nómina y muy contento hasta la fecha


----------



## albelver (9 Jun 2010)

el resumen de este hilo es: "en todas partes cuecen habas" (incluyendo a ING, que por lo demás parecía un banco medianamente serio)... 8:


----------



## dragut (9 Jun 2010)

Yo he entrado hoy en la web y me van a mandar una visa oro sin pedirla...


----------



## CajaMandril (9 Jun 2010)

A mi me han llamado -ya me llamaron en abril, pero pase de ellos- y tengo cita para la semana que viene con un "asesor financiero", en la que pensaba preguntar por algún producto anti-corralito pero con esto que contáis de ING N.V oficina en España vs. ING NN lo voy a mirar mucho, de hecho le voy a preguntar al comercial de turno la diferencia a ver que cara pone...


----------



## Resnullius (9 Jun 2010)

¡Buf! ¡20 años! A saber donde estamos todos los de aquí en 20 años, y eso si estamos...


----------



## paco jones (9 Jun 2010)

CajaMandril dijo:


> A mi me han llamado -ya me llamaron en abril, pero pase de ellos- y tengo cita para la semana que viene con un "asesor financiero", en la que pensaba preguntar por algún producto anti-corralito pero con esto que contáis de ING N.V oficina en España vs. ING NN lo voy a mirar mucho, de hecho le voy a preguntar al comercial de turno la diferencia a ver que cara pone...



Si te ofrecen un producto anticorralito ten la seguridad de que te engañan en lugar de asesorarte.


----------



## CajaMandril (9 Jun 2010)

paco jones dijo:


> Si te ofrecen un producto anticorralito ten la seguridad de que te engañan en lugar de asesorarte.



Claro, claro... estaría mejor en bonos del BBVA ¿no? :bla:


----------



## marbruck (19 Oct 2010)

CajaMandril dijo:


> Claro, claro... estaría mejor en bonos del BBVA ¿no? :bla:



Creo que lo que quiere decir Pacojones es que no existen los productos anticorralito (a no ser que saque el dinero a un paraiso fiscal o algo asin).


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Mar 2013)

Perdonad el reflote, pero el hamijo google me ha listado este tema. 

Este producto, el Generación F Único de INGNN lo contraté a 10 años, garantizado 100%, hace unos 8 meses y llevo un 10% de beneficio con 25% global, 25% Bolsa USA y 50% RF europea, es decir, con una posición de riesgo moderada. 

Contratar un producto a 20 años es muy aventurado, pero creo que algunos no habeis entendido de qué va el tema. Si en 10 ó 20 años la bolsa sube un 300%, te lo llevas todo menos el 2% anual de comisiones de gestión que ya te lo descuentan del valor de liquidación. Es, por tanto, un producto de inversión-ahorro y la parte del 100% ó 150% garantizado es solo si llegas al final del plazo. Si reembolsas por necesidades de liquidez, tienes unas penalizaciones que tampoco son para tanto. 

Como todo producto, es entrar en su momento y saber lo que estás contratando. Si lo que se busca es "protegerse del corralito" obteniendo liquidez, es mala idea, porque esto es de ahorro, de "contrata y olvida" y no de "aquí tengo la pasta por si me hace falta", porque 10 años son largos y 20, ni os digo.

El que entrara a destiempo, mal asunto, porque lleva pérdidas acumuladas. Precisamente ahora que da ganancias, los de INGNN van a retirar el producto. 

Me alegra ver que en este foro nos adelantamos hace unos años y se desaconsejó la entrada en este producto en un momento en que toda exposición a bolsa era un riesgo y una posición conservadora de 100% RF con estas comisiones, como que no es para tirar cohetes y perder liquidez.


----------



## TempusFugit (18 Abr 2014)

Yo también quiero reflotar este tema ya que fui de visita a una sucursal física de ING esta semana a ver qué me daban. Primer error mío por no investigar antes.

Por lo que entiendo es una franquicia aseguradora?

Me hablaron del "SegurFondo Integral" y del "Generación F Único".

Por lo que hablamos, no hay folleto del Banco de España sobre estos productos, y creo recordar que me dijeron que están garantizados por el Consorcio de Compensación de Seguros.

SegurFondo Integral:

- Folleto: "Es un seguro de vida"
- Va con un seguro de vida que son 200 euros al año. Tengo menos de 35 años... la inversión mínima creo que son 5000 euros, por lo que ya es un 4%
- Letra pequeña: Le recordames que, al ser un producto que invierte en fondos de inversión, el resultado está sujeto a las oscilaciones del mercad; no garantizando la Compañía ningún importe ni rentabilidad.
- ING usa la red 4B, bastante menos abundante que Servired.
- El folleto de la entidad dice "Si un cambio en si situación económica no le permitiera hacer fente al pago de su aportación periódica, puede: disminuir el importe de la misma a partir del 4o aniversario de la póliza".
- FGINFOR1401ES001257 en un lateral. Entiendo que es una referencia identificatoria obligatoria pero se puede consultar en algún sitio qué es? 

Generación F Único:

- Me sulfuran las fotos de gente sonriendo y poniendo cara de lista en el prospecto.
- Generación F Único no es un depósito, no es un plan de pensiones ni un fondo de inversión.
- 100% de su inversión garantizada al cumplirse el periodo de garantía (que no especifican).
- 100% del capital garantizado tras este mismo plazo
- Entiendo que son 20 añazos.
- Inversión inicial 5000 euros
- Mínimo 30% renta fija
- Comisión máxima anual de gestión de fondos: 2%
- Renta variable puedo escoger un combinado de bolsas. Pero no está claro qué mix usa ING.
- Comisión de garantía: 1% anual
Y varias cosas más.

En fin que no lo veo nada claro y al fiarme menos que un gato salvaje me gustaría vuestra docta opinión. Estoy por pedirles el contrato para leermelo con calma y sin propaganda y doble lenguaje.


----------



## amenhotep (18 Abr 2014)

La banca es para pobretones como Botín. Lo que da beneficios son los seguros.
ING lo sabe y bombardea a sus clientes con sus productos de seguros desde hace tiempo. 
Yo les comenté en su día que no me llamaran más y desde entonces vivo sin saber de ellos.


----------



## hibridus (18 Abr 2014)

Hace poco ING DIRECT me envió una carta anunciándome su cambio de nombre por el de ING BANK. Supongo que será para desmarcarse de su línea de seguros.

Yo no me caso con ningún banco. Yo utilizo varios y contrato lo mejor de cada uno según me interese. Si tengo que darme de baja en alguno de ellos lo hago sin contemplaciones, igual que abrir cuenta en otro banco que me ofrezca mejores condiciones.

Mi nómina ya ha pasado por 3 bancos distintos. Y lo que le queda...


----------



## InsiderFX (18 Abr 2014)

Quema esos folletos lo más rápido que puedas. Poca o nula transparencia = señal de dios para huir de ahí 


Venga vamos hombre un 3% anual solo en comisiones! sin siquiera decirte en que mercados de renta variable van a colocar tu pasta. Se nota que ING es holandesa, seguro que su sede está en Amsterdam en la calle de los coffee shops por que esto es de traca, vaya broma de producto. 

Edit: el código ese sospecho que es el código del producto 

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## eufcb5 (19 Abr 2014)

20 anos ufff si haces eso olvidate del dinero!!


----------



## rouzen (19 Abr 2014)

No se de qué hablais o de quién. A mi, si algo me gusta de ING es que no me están llamando para venderme burras. No llevo mucho, solo un año, pero no me han llamado JAMÁS.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (22 Abr 2014)

Aquí se mezclan cosas.

ING Bank NV, Sucursal en España es un banco con domicilio social en la Calle Severo Ochoa, nº 2, Parque Empresarial Madrid-Las Rozas, Las Rozas 28232, Madrid. Inscrito en el Registro Mercantil de Madrid, Tomo 31798, Folio 1, Sección 8ª, Hoja M-572225. Con CIF W0037986G.

Por otro lado, ING Nationale-Nederlanden e ING Employee Benefits son marcas comerciales de

NATIONALE-NEDERLANDEN VIDA. Compañía de Seguros y Reaseguros, S.A.E. Empresa inscrita en el Registro.Mercantil de Madrid, Tomo 12817, Libro 0, Folio 180, Sección 8ª, H.Matrícula 205832, Inscripción.1ª. CIF: A-81946485

NATIONALE-NEDERLANDEN GENERALES. Compañía de Seguros y Reaseguros, S.A.E. Empresa inscrita en el Registro Mercantil de Madrid, Tomo 12817, Libro 0, Folio 196, Sección 8ª H.Matrícula 205833, Inscripción1ª CIF: A-81946501

Estas dos compañías tienen su sede social en Avenida de Bruselas, 16. Parque empresarial Arroyo de la Vega. Alcobendas.


Osea, unidades de negocio distintas, del mismo grupo pero sociedades distintas. Como cualquier otro grupo bancario (Banco Santander y Santander Mediación Seguros, etc.).


----------

